# USC film & tv production vs Peter Stark program?



## CafeLavazza (Mar 19, 2011)

Could someone explain to me the difference between the two programs?  Thanks


----------



## Max Keller (Mar 19, 2011)

Stark is producing, the other is production.  Two very different programs.


----------



## CafeLavazza (Apr 4, 2011)

Can someone offer a more concrete answer?  Thanks


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 5, 2011)

Stark absolutely teaches the basics of film production, as students are required to write, direct, edit, shoot, and produce their own films in groups first and second semester.  

Stark offers a business-minded approach to the industry, and grooms its graduates to be producers, executives, and agents.  However, many come into the program wanting to be directors or writers, and are able to accomplish that.  

Stark is highly structured, only taking 25 students per year, with no electives, and a hard two-year end date.  They provide prestigious internships in agencies and studios on the in-between summer, which are paid and can lead to offers of full time employment.  Starkies I've known were at Dreamworks, WMA, and WBTV.

Stark classes are only open to Stark students, and they'll kick you out if you're not doing well...every year, at least one person either gets kicked out or "not asked back."

Production, on the other hand, allows much more flexibility and exploration, but you simply won't get the business education provided by Larry Turman and Stark.  You're on your own for a lot of things, but there are more people to learn from.  You're encouraged to follow your heart into one discipline, i.e. Directing, and also to learn another one, be it sound, camera, editing, producing, or writing, as the second respondent said.

They're very, very different, as the first respondent said.


----------

